# holiday home..... For now!



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Just thought I would let you good folks know that we bought a little holiday home..... Just to keep us going until we can make a permanent move. It's in a lovely spot near Kissonerga and will be handy to keep for visitors when we do come to stay for good. We still intend to rent when we eventually move but we got such a good deal on this that it would have been rude not to buy!!!
I wonder if anyone knows the best way of transferring a large amount of money, I've looked at transferwise and one other whose name I can't remember. 
Thanks Sharon


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Just sent you an email Sharon


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

bwfcwood said:


> Just thought I would let you good folks know that we bought a little holiday home..... Just to keep us going until we can make a permanent move. It's in a lovely spot near Kissonerga and will be handy to keep for visitors when we do come to stay for good. We still intend to rent when we eventually move but we got such a good deal on this that it would have been rude not to buy!!!
> I wonder if anyone knows the best way of transferring a large amount of money, I've looked at transferwise and one other whose name I can't remember.
> Thanks Sharon


Hey Sharon & Steve,

Well done to you both for taking the plunge and getting your hols home :whoo:

I've sent you a PM re transferring monies.

Tracey


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Large or small amounts are efficiently handled by Currency Fair online. The entire transfer will cost €3.

Pete


----------



## onewisdom (Sep 25, 2014)

Congratulations on your purchase!
We would like to purchase a piece of land out of the city.
How easy is the purchasing process?
I appreciate your input?
Thank You!


----------



## onewisdom (Sep 25, 2014)

*Land purchase*

Anyone with experience in land purchase in Cyprus, I appreciate your input as to what the process is and how they measure vacant land in Cyprus.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

I have no idea how easy or difficult the purchase of land would be. Up to now the process of buying property has been relatively simple but as the process is not yet complete my opinion would carry little weight I'm afraid.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Sometimes you read posts and get a very strong sense that they are not real and genuine enquiries.

My internal BS detectors are buzzing !!

Pete


----------



## hissyfits (May 5, 2013)

Hope your holiday home gives you years of happiness, its a lovely island so i am sure it will. Just remember to only pay over your money over when the deeds are in your hand and you have checked that there is no debt on the property.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

We have a very good lawyer fortunately who will take care everything is above board and no money will be given until all checks are complete.... But thanks for the advice. 
Sharon


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Now we have an apartment we booked several flights for next year, I've just had an email from Ryanair cancelling the flight we booked for Sept as following a 'operational review' they are no longer continuing with these flights. I just thought I would pass on the info


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

bwfcwood said:


> Now we have an apartment we booked several flights for next year, I've just had an email from Ryanair cancelling the flight we booked for Sept as following a 'operational review' they are no longer continuing with these flights. I just thought I would pass on the info


There is a rumor in other forums that this has to do with Ryanais's interest in overtaking Cyprus Airways. If it is true, no one knows


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

bwfcwood said:


> Now we have an apartment we booked several flights for next year, I've just had an email from Ryanair cancelling the flight we booked for Sept as following a 'operational review' they are no longer continuing with these flights. I just thought I would pass on the info


Our daughter had a similar email and her flight was booked for July. The flight is still showing up as being available.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> Our daughter had a similar email and her flight was booked for July. The flight is still showing up as being available.


If you look on Ryanair flight planner they finish on the 1st of May. I checked on Skyscanner which seemed to show flights still available however when I tried to book I was redirected to alternatives. 
I will have to contact them today, our flight was from Manchester so don't know if flights are available from other airports.


----------

